# Jeff asked me to post this here-missing pictures from archived threads



## indaswamp (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm a new member, but have been lurking the forum for a while. I used the search function to research ideas for my new smokehouse. This is one thread where prior to the new forum software switch, the images were up. Now they are gone. Not sure if this is a photobucket problem or not. I am an admin on another site and we had the same issue of loosing pictures from archived threads when we switched. We use PbP, not sure what SMF runs.

Here is the thread, multiple images gone.
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/found-a-burner-for-smokehouse.88853/


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 26, 2017)

Photobucket wants you to pay for 3rd party viewing now. Most guys won't do that, so the photo's are gone.
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm familiar with the issues due to photobucket. We had the same problem. The other forum runs PbP software, not sure what SMF forum uses. It may be a software specific problem, but we lost photos when we updated prior to the photobucket issue. I only point this out because it may be the case with SMF. Might be a software issue and not photobucket. Thanks.


----------



## dward51 (Oct 27, 2017)

Looks like a migration issue from the old forum to me.

Also FYI the photobucket problem has a solution.  Unless the original PB image was deleted (user deleted account in disgust at PB policy), you can now see them in both Firefox and Chrome by using a plugin.   Go to the plugins for your browser (if using Firefox or Chrome) and search for "photobucket embed fix" and install that plugin or addon.  I'm not aware of a similar fix for internet explorer though.

If the user who posted the photos deleted their PB account, the fix will not work as the images just don't exist anymore.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks for that tip on the add on dward51


----------

